# Best places to live in Alberta



## terri (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all,

My partner and I currently researching Alberta in the hope of moving over in the future. Can anyone recommend towns they have had good experiences in?

It's just the two of us - I'm a teacher and he's self employed at the moment. We are looking for that small town feel, and some nice scenery would be a bonus! 

Any comments on where to check out or where to avoid would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

We came to Canada in 2007 and rented a house in Edmonton for the first 8 months. We drove around the city and then went east (hubby's work location) to see what areas we liked. We found Sherwood Park and an acreage just east of it to be perfect for us. We can get into Edmonton in 20 minutes but have Sherwood Park as our 'town'. It has fantastic facilities and a 'small town' feel. The Rockies are about 3 hours drive, Drumheller about 2 hours drive so there is lots of tourist places to explore too.
Good luck
MandyB


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2010)

MandyB said:


> We came to Canada in 2007 and rented a house in Edmonton for the first 8 months. We drove around the city and then went east (hubby's work location) to see what areas we liked. We found Sherwood Park and an acreage just east of it to be perfect for us. We can get into Edmonton in 20 minutes but have Sherwood Park as our 'town'. It has fantastic facilities and a 'small town' feel. The Rockies are about 3 hours drive, Drumheller about 2 hours drive so there is lots of tourist places to explore too.
> Good luck
> MandyB



Thanks for the info Mandy. We will definitely check out Sherwood Park


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi we have settled in stony plain which is a small town on opposite side from mandy its has a population of 14000 not much scenery but people seem nice from those i have spoken to out and about! plenty of shops around too!


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> Hi we have settled in stony plain which is a small town on opposite side from mandy its has a population of 14000 not much scenery but people seem nice from those i have spoken to out and about! plenty of shops around too!



Thanks Jennianne! It's good for us to have a few different places, so we can decide which ones we prefer. We will add Stony Plain to our list


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

keep in touch so when u come we can meet up! do u know anyone over here? my email is [email protected] if u have facebook x


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

p.s. there are 4 schools in stony plain and a high school x


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

There are plenty of small towns; how important is scenery? Some of the satellite towns around Calgary would provide easy access to the Rockies. Try looking at Cochrane, Okotoks, High River (easy commute to Calgary). Carstairs is a growing community not far from Calgary. Canmore has the best scenery, but somewhat expensive.


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> keep in touch so when u come we can meet up! do u know anyone over here? my email is [email protected] if u have facebook x


Thanks Jennianne! We don't know anyone over there, so when we come over we definitely get in touch. I will look you up on Facebook x


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2010)

mountainman said:


> There are plenty of small towns; how important is scenery? Some of the satellite towns around Calgary would provide easy access to the Rockies. Try looking at Cochrane, Okotoks, High River (easy commute to Calgary). Carstairs is a growing community not far from Calgary. Canmore has the best scenery, but somewhat expensive.


Scenery is by no means a deciding factor; it would just be an added bonus! Thanks for all the suggestions


----------

